# Auf welcher Seite Boxen heute Live anschauen?



## kadet123 (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo, heute ist ja der Klitschko Boxkampf und ich wollte euch fragen wo man es Live im Internet mit mittelmäßiger/guter Qualität anschauen kann? Weil auf meinen Fernsehern beides Plasma geht irgendwie garnichts mehr über Kabel schneit es bei den Kanälen nur oder überall Streifen, erst seid paar Monaten so, muss ich mich darum kümmern... aber heut ist es schon zu spät liegt sicher an der Leitung.... aber Boxen will ich auf keinen Fall verpassen, weil einer wo ich mir das anschauen kann? Wäre super wenn ihr mir eine Seite oder paar nennt wo die Quali nicht so verpixelt ist denn ich kenn mich da nicht wirklich aus 

Danke im Vorraus


MFG


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es da einen Livestream gibt - RTL hat wohl die Exklusivrechte, leider. Wenn es auf dem ZDF laufen würde, ja. Aber so... eher nicht. Du könntest höchstens schauen ob es irgendwo in deiner Nähe eine Art Public Viewing gibt. Bei uns in Ulm machen das mehrere Kinos.


----------



## kadet123 (2. Juli 2011)

Ahso schade, wollt mich heut eigntl. entspannen naja muss ich halt schauen vielleicht bekomm ich es noch hin. Danke aber.

MFG


----------



## Aeonflu-X (2. Juli 2011)

XXX -> RTL Livestream finden
(ist wohl nicht gegen die Boardregeln, oder?)


----------



## Noxiel (3. Juli 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> XXX -> RTL Livestream finden
> (ist wohl nicht gegen die Boardregeln, oder?)



Ist gegen die Boardregeln.


----------

